# Quick paintings



## anon103910934 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys! So I've been trying to set a new goal for myself by painting under 5 minutes. This is one fragment of all.
I need more suggestions on how you can improve your skills by painting quicker and how do I improve my techniques. :angel:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It's not a race. Take your time. What's next, speed chess?


----------



## anon103910934 (Oct 9, 2016)

haha yeah you're right.


----------

